# vBulletin 3.7



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Any plans to install this? I ask only because push notifications on Tapatalk require at 3.7, and we're on 3.6.8 here. No big deal, just figured I would ask.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

None that I'm aware of.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is there a way to provide suggestions?

I really wish there were a "My Posts" item in the Quicklinks menu. I've seen that on other fora that seem to otherwise be pretty much exactly the same as this one.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try bookmarking this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=finduser&u=3279


----------



## Brandon C (Feb 16, 2011)

@Mattack,
You could try sending in a suggestion here. http://www.tivocommunity.com/home/contact


----------

